# Quest Primal



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Was given a Quest Primal for Christmas. It is a used bow and I need it set up to fit my short draw length. Do any of you know of a shop around Corpus that works on Quest bows? Clyde's is a possibility, but not sure if they will touch Quest bows. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------

